# Why are the chinese buying all the wood



## Knotholeexoticwood (Oct 16, 2013)

I believe they are making caskets for all the people dieing there .They have polluted there rivers, land and air so bad there is no clean water anywhere the air is so bad that you can not see your nose and dump so many deadly chiemcals in the ground just for money it not funny. I had a friend that was over there to teach them how to do old time black smithing he come back and one year later died of cancer. And most of the people there are dieing at a rate that is not funny because of greed. And all the polluted air and water is starting to make it to the U.S now. There use to be a billon Chinese. If you were a tree would you want to grow in china?????


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 16, 2013)

And just think------------ all they pollute will be here some day soon.


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 16, 2013)

My father was just over in china and all the pictures he took are foggy from how bad the pollution is, there's small coal fired power plants everywhere, he said everything there smelled like coal smoke, people dumping human waste in the streets, there's no such thing as getting rid of chemicals safely, its all dumped on the ground. Also most of theyre food comes from the water that they polite, they eat anything that moves in the streams, rivers and ocean, which is all highly contaminated from the pollution. The Chinese buy up all the wood and other materials for manufacturing.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2013)

I didn't realize it was as bad as what it sounds. I don't understand why they are dumping waste in the streets. Their population hasn't increased all that much percentage wise. In 1982 they had a billion worker bees. They now have 1.3B. So it's like the current population of the USA has moved to China over the past 30 years. My guess is that while the population hasn't increased that much relative to their land mass, the reason for the environmental disasters is because China has been transformed from a basically agrarian society to an industrialized one. This means the rural populations have decreased dramatically and relocated to population centers. Too many rats in the box. 

This happened to us on a smaller scale and over a longer period of time, so it has been more manageable. And while corruption in our government is every bit as widespread as in China, our government mafia imposes some controls on itself, and concentrates its criminal enterprises more offshore, raping and pillaging mostly other countries in the name of freedom, liberty, human rights, and of course FIGHTING THE TERRORIST BOGEYMEN! Whereas China's government thugs loot their own people and resources more directly. That's not to say China isn't gobbling up the resources of other countries because they are spreading like fire ants. 

What a mess we find ourselves in. Does anyone know when the next shuttle for Mars leaves? No, not for me. For all the politicians, lawyers, and corporate thugs.


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh don't get me started on these politician sleeze bags......


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 16, 2013)

do you know what you have when you have 12 politicians at the bottom of the ocean??????






a helluva start.............


----------



## indonesianwood (Oct 24, 2013)

moslty indonesian legal lumbers are transit in singapore before go to china.
i though,they got bigger provit than indonesia.lol
although we the owner of the tree.
i see in youtube madagascar rosewood is exported to china too.
they hold everything with money,and mostly the sucsed in poor country like indonesia and madagascar because its corrupt goverment.


----------



## Cross Sawmill (Oct 25, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I didn't realize it was as bad as what it sounds. I don't understand why they are dumping waste in the streets. Their population hasn't increased all that much percentage wise. In 1982 they had a billion worker bees. They now have 1.3B. So it's like the current population of the USA has moved to China over the past 30 years. My guess is that while the population hasn't increased that much relative to their land mass, the reason for the environmental disasters is because China has been transformed from a basically agrarian society to an industrialized one. This means the rural populations have decreased dramatically and relocated to population centers. Too many rats in the box.
> 
> This happened to us on a smaller scale and over a longer period of time, so it has been more manageable. And while corruption in our government is every bit as widespread as in China, our government mafia imposes some controls on itself, and concentrates its criminal enterprises more offshore, raping and pillaging mostly other countries in the name of freedom, liberty, human rights, and of course FIGHTING THE TERRORIST BOGEYMEN! Whereas China's government thugs loot their own people and resources more directly. That's not to say China isn't gobbling up the resources of other countries because they are spreading like fire ants.
> 
> What a mess we find ourselves in. Does anyone know when the next shuttle for Mars leaves? No, not for me. For all the politicians, lawyers, and corporate thugs.


Be Humane; Do Not Gas Them----Drone Them!


----------



## Cross Sawmill (Oct 25, 2013)

BUT, Back on the subject of buying up wood samples, knowledge is power;power is money; money makes the world go around. Hell, if I had the resources "I" would corner all the samples, especially if they contain rare and valuable information, which they do. They ARE NOT making "Tiddly-Winks" out of them.


----------

